# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cà phê Nâu - nốt trầm của cuộc sống - cafe Sài Gòn

## thietht

Hẻm nhỏ, quán nhỏ, những góc ngồi nhỏ, Nâu cà phê như một nốt trầm của cuộc sống.


Toạ lạc trong một con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Tô Hiến Thành, Nâu cà phê đơn giản với hai màu nâu trắng và một tấm bảng hiệu không lớn không nhỏ thế nên, nếu không để ý, bạn sẽ bỏ qua bởi Nâu chẳng thu hút hay đập vào mắt người đi đường.

Nâu khá nhỏ, không gian chỉ vừa đủ cho 30 người nhưng mỗi góc, mỗi bức tường lại được người chủ chăm chút cẩn thận đến từng chi tiết. Hương gỗ thoang thoảng, ánh đèn vàng ấm áp tạo cảm giác thân quen như ngôi nhà của một người bạn. Đặc biệt, tại Nâu có một bức tường treo đầy tranh cùng những vật trang trí được nhiều người đánh giá giống một góc cà phê Tùng ở Đà Lạt.

Nhỏ xinh nhưng Nâu vẫn mang trong mình nét đặc trưng của cà phê Sài thành, đó là sân khấu nhỏ với đàn guitar và mic. Nơi vào các tối thứ 3, 5, 7 tiếng hát mộc của những người bạn nối kết mọi người trong quán. Ở đây còn có kệ sách xinh xinh với những tiểu thuyết của các nhà văn nổi tiếng dành cho người thích sách hay những bộ truyện tranh để bạn thư giãn trong tiếng nhạc dịu nhẹ, bên tách cà phê Nâu rất riêng. Thích nhất là thùng tiền với ghi chú “tất cả tiền tip của khách sẽ được dành làm từ thiện” nghe hay hay và ý nghĩa khiến mình cũng muốn "boa" nhiều thêm một chút.

Không gian nhỏ, Nâu cũng tặng cho thực khách những mảng xanh rất riêng ở khoảng sân trước cổng hay những chậu hoa bé xinh treo dọc trước các khung cửa sổ. Điều đó vừa giúp Nâu "ăn gian" không gian vừa tạo cảm giác lãng mạn cho những góc ngồi bên cửa sổ.

Ở Nâu có một món lạ là kem sữa chiên. Được chiên sau khi áo qua một lớp bột mỏng, món ăn cho cảm giác nóng hổi, giòn tan của vỏ nhưng lớp kem bên trong vẫn tê lạnh, ngọt, béo. Dù khá hấp dẫn và lạ miệng nhưng món ăn rất dễ ngán nên chỉ nên thử một lần. Món thứ hai là bánh phong lan trứng muối, một sự kết hợp độc đáo của loại bánh quen thuộc với một nguyên liệu tưởng như đối lập tạo nên vị lạ của món ăn.


Thực đơn của quán phong phú với các món nước như sinh tố, nước ép, và một trang dài các món cà phê. Quán cũng phục vụ các món ăn nhẹ, ăn vặt như mì gói xào, bít-tết, mì Ý...






Quán mở cửa từ 8h - 22h các ngày trong tuần, thực đơn các món giá từ 15.000 – 42.000 đồng/món. Giá menu ban ngày chênh lệch với ban đêm 10.000 đồng/món.

Địa chỉ: Cà phê Nâu, 273/26 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, TP. HCM. 

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Cà Phê Nâu*



_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon_

----------

